

How to create and use custom keyboard layouts on OS X - mathias
http://apple.stackexchange.com/a/45402/4408

======
mathias
I documented everything I know about custom keyboard layouts on OS X, which
have been supported since Jaguar (10.2): how to create them, how to install
them on a per-user basis or system-wide, how to make a custom layout the
system default (even for the login screen!), and how to assign a custom icon
to your self-made keyboard layout.

